# Drill press suggestions



## Rmartin (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying a drill press for my home shop. I can use the one at work, and I'm about the only one who uses it, but I have to be quick about it if you know what I mean. I've been to Sears, Home Depot, and Lowes, as well as searching online.

They seem to fall into two price ranges.

$100-$200 and $350-$500

I found a Delta DP350 bench top with many of the features I'm looking for, and at a good price. Consumer Reports rated it the best in a group they tested, but they were a lot of negative comments on Ebay concerning the quality.

Does anyone know about this machine, or can you give me advice on which drill press I should buy?


----------



## bnoles (Feb 17, 2007)

Richard,

Whichever machine you decide on, be sure you have adequate quil travel. I would shoot for 2 1/2 inches or more.  A floor model will be more useful for other things over a bench model also.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 17, 2007)

Floor model, definitely.  Mine is a Hitachi, (I'm too lazy to run out to shop and check the model #) that I got at Lowes a couple of years ago.


----------



## guts (Feb 17, 2007)

Richard,what Cav.and Bob said about the floor model,I got mine at northern tool and equipment co.for 189.00 i think and it works great,3 1/4" travel,or whatever they call the distance it will go up and down.


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 17, 2007)

Quill travel is at the top of my list. The Delta bench I mentioned has a 3 1/4

Honestly though, I don't see the need for a floor model. I have the one at work, but I can't remember having to crank it down to the floor. I would assume a floor model is going to be of better quality?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 17, 2007)

I have both, and I would go for the floot model all day. They normaly have longer travel, more stable, you can set it up for much longer things if you have the need (you never know!)  Honestly, my benchtop takes up more room due to needing a larger stand to put it on.  I would also look close at the 3.25" travel the Delta has. Sounds like a LOT for a bench top, they normaly float around 2" to 2.5"


----------



## woodman928 (Feb 17, 2007)

I bought a Steel City drill press about 2 months and love it. It has a 6" quil travel and a light. It was I think $459.00 but came with a $100. rebate which they sent me within 10 days. I liked the Steel City stuff so well that I went and bought the 18" bandsaw I dont have it home yet but cant wait. Next is a new table saw [][][^]


----------



## kenwc (Feb 17, 2007)

I have the Delta DP-350 and I love it and I'm looking for a second one to have.


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 17, 2007)

I think my brain has turned to mush. I'm just not a good shopper. I like to buy stuff, but I don't like to shop for it.

This is the bench top I'm considering, but now I'm looking at the higher priced floor models:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/workshop/1274536.html?page=3

on page five, they rate the Delta the best of the five.


----------



## Tubby (Feb 17, 2007)

I got the tabletop Ryobi in January.  I LOVE the fact that I can change speeds w/o opening the top.  I have a handle on the left side that changes speed.  I read the overview in the article you mentioned, and don't agree with them at all.  I mounted my Paul Huffman vise and can drill anything I want/need with great accuracy.  Check HD and see if they have a model out for demo.  I am very pleased with mine, and it is the first Ryobi tool I have purchased.........but it won't be my last.

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## twoofakind (Feb 17, 2007)

Check at Lowes for the new Delta floor standing woodworkers drill press. I think it is $360, but I cannot remember.

Andy


----------



## LostintheWoods (Feb 17, 2007)

I recently picked up a bench-top 16-speed at Harbor Freight with an HONEST 3-1/2" quill travel......$139.99 on sale!! Regular price is--I think--$189.99 or so. VERY happy with it so far.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 17, 2007)

I have the same HF DP and am very satisfied with it.  If you have a HF store close by, the DP is a great deal; but if you have to order it online the shipping can be a killer as the thing weighs 125 lbs.  It has a 3/4 HP motor and 3-1/4" quill travel.  I would agree that the floor model is a better choice for most people; but there are situations where a benchtop model is a better choice.  Evaluate your situation carefully.  The smaller bench top models age nice if you desire some mobility; but the one i have won't be doing any traveling.  In the case of the bigger bench top models, they have the same head as the floor models.  Only difference is the floor models have a longer post and a bigger floor plate.

If you are considering the HF unit, look for the recent thread here where someone posted a 20% off coupon with no expiration date.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 18, 2007)

Closest HF stores:

City  State  Zip  Distance  

MONTGOMERY  AL  36117  71.0  

MACON  GA  31204  79.4


----------



## woodman928 (Feb 18, 2007)

I had one of those Delta floor models like they sell at Lowes and after about 6 mo. of use the quill was so wobble it was impossible to drill a hole where you wanted, or round biggest pile of junk I had in the shop. Iâ€™m pretty much done with Delta anything they have went down hill so far itâ€™s unbelievable. I had a production shop for about 18years and tried several drill presses and the cheap one by Guardian was way better than the Delta or Powermatic Import. I also have a Shop Fox table top model and itâ€™s not much better. I am however impressed with Steel City Tool.
[]
Jay


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a Craftsman bench top. It is one of their larger versions that sells for $250 on sale. Only 2.5" travel, but I'm very happy with it. My step dad bought it on sale and then realized later that he would never use it, so I bought it from him. He even mounted it to a stand.


----------



## DocStram (Feb 18, 2007)

Same as what the other HF DP owners have said and for the same reasons Randy said. When I saw it on sale from $189 for $139, I pulled out my trusty 20% off coupon and got it for $113. I'm the someone who posted the HF coupon for 20% off ... with no expiration date. It's here in the Casual forum somewhere.


----------



## woodwish (Feb 18, 2007)

I had a table top of some sort I bought from a box store several years ago.  Cute little bugger but always seemed to be a toy instead of a tool, think it might still be in corner of the garage.  If shipping wasn't so much I box it up to you for a heck of a deal.

Bought a very used Delta floor model from an auction of our school's shop program when it closed up.  Must be 30 years old and it still works great.  Maybe today's Delta has slipped a notch or two but 30 years ago they built some good stuff (I have a 14" band saw of the same vintage).  Looking at the latest issue of Fine Woodworking and I think it was on the inside front cover there is a full page ad for a floor model PM that sure has some nice features.  I'm not in the market for a new DP but that does look like a nice one.


----------



## twoofakind (Feb 19, 2007)

I have the Tradesman 12" bench top in my garage, and the Rigid floor model in my brothers shop.

Andy


----------



## paparex2 (Feb 19, 2007)

SteelCity is hard to beat.. With the 6 inch quill travel it is well worth the price. I love mine.

Rex


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a HF table top.. only complaint I have is the quill travel .. it's not much over 2".. I've looked at the Delta at Lowe's.. didn't realize it was not as high quality a I thought..


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38142


----------



## tas2181 (Feb 20, 2007)

I've had the Delta 17-950L (woodworkers DP) for a couple of months now and am extremely happy with it. Been putting it through the paces pretty good and it has passed all the tests so far. (Quill travel of 3-7/8", table tilts side to side and forward, replaceable 4" square table insert, t-bolt tracks in table)
It was on sale at Lowes for $329 when I bought it.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 20, 2007)

I am very happy with my Grizzly, except I made a wrong decision to get a bench top model. Definitely go with the floor model. Much more versatile. Like any purchase, compare features, quality and price to determine the best value for you. I usually go with Grizzly tools because they come out best value when comparing. And their store is only 2 1/2 hours from my home and they give great service. And I am pleased with the quality of their products.


----------



## Doghouse (Feb 20, 2007)

I have the DP350.  The first 3 were junk, the forth has been running for over a year now.  The first 3 lasted 1 month each.  The constant removal of the top to oil the gears is a PITA!  The table was not square and required shimming to get it square with the quill.  I would look elsware or at least do not get the reeves drive (variable speed).


----------

